# hooking up an IGaging DRO to a drill press



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi all,
I am looking for any ideas on how to best hook up an Igaging DRO to my Delta drill press.
any ideas/photos of how you have done it would be appreciated


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

What is the function of a DRO do on a drill press?


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm thinking…Velcro, superglue, tiewraps, 5 minute epoxy…not necessarily in that order.

btw…I like the idea.

Seriously I'd think about putting it on top of the depth stop, if your drill press has one. 
Otherwise a side arm attached to the quill.


----------

